# Hospital Billing Cards



## tbanks75 (Dec 7, 2010)

Does anyone have a billing card that you could share that provides consults, caths, stents peripherals, pacemakers etc.  We are trying to update our cards and due to the 2011 changes we are having problems fitting all of this on one card. Our EP information is already on a seperate card.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thank you in advance.  

My email address is : tbanks@carolinaeasthealth.com


----------



## Cyndi113 (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't forget that consults are going away next year. So that will give you a little more room with which you can work.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 7, 2010)

Cyndi113 said:


> Don't forget that consults are going away next year. So that will give you a little more room with which you can work.



Cyndi,

The consults are going away next year? (2011).  Can I ask for your source?  I have not heard this and the 2011 CPT book list's the consultation codes as valid codes. Obviously Medicare doesn't accept the consultation codes...


----------

